# rat trap pedals



## ejlwheels (Nov 26, 2008)

I have several turn of the century orphan rat trap pedals.
They are all different and they all need a mate.
I will consider trades or will buy your orphans and/or parts.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 27, 2008)

I need a match for either or both of these


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

*Kunzog*

i sent you an email a week ago.
i don't know if it went into your spam.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry Eric, I saved your email before I replied to it and forgot about it.  Both my spindles are bent.  I havent decided what I am going to do with them, still looking.


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking for any parts or wholes and will consider trades:


----------

